# RLR's New Rescues! UPDATE: 16 days old!



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Rattie Love Rescue has 7 new arrivials yesterday. :lol: 

Lilly, London and eight 2 week old babies arrived 2 weeks ago. Lilly was pregnant again. :? 

Yesterday, she popped!

First off, the video! Watch it!
(It looks like my partner drops a ritten, btw. She didn't, promise!)

Now, the pics.  The colors are screwy, they're a lot lighter in color then they look.





































You can probably tell which is the runt... It's so much smaller. There's another that's not much bigger. However, everyone has good milk bands and mama's taking good care of them all.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: RLR's New Rescues! Day Old Rittens*

Gorgeous, I need to buy an airplane


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: RLR's New Rescues! Day Old Rittens*

LOL, not a bad idea. 

Here's today's update:

We lost the runt.  I was afraid that would happen, with how much smaller it was then the rest of the gang. RIP, little angel.

The others are doing fantastic. We have cute little ears sticking out of their little heads today! We did a very quick (ie, not "official") gender check and we may have 3 boys, 2 girls and one wriggly worm that refused to let us see.

There is one boy that is a little chunker. He's got himself wrapped around my finger (and did, literlly... trying to nurse off my finger). He's a squishy pinky!

Now for the best part of the post... When I shut up and you get to see. 

First, the videos:
Uno
Dos
Tres


Now, the pictures:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: RLR's New Rescues! Day Old Rittens*

Aww, so she arrived pregnate again? How is the mom fairing?

I was so sad when the last boys were all taken D: But I'm getting Bert's friends already in a week or two. No more rats for me for a LOONG TIME D: Good luck!

I'm sure these babies will be just as sweet as the last.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: RLR's New Rescues! Day Old Rittens*

Yep... The poor girl!  She's doing really well, considering. She's a doll and lets us handle the babies with no problems. She's already leaving the bubs for 10-15 minutes to enjoy food and just get away.

Thanks! It's going to be hard sending the previous litter to their new homes, and with these guys even more so! Good luck to you, too.

Me too!  Thanks.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: RLR's New Rescues! Day Old Rittens*

poor little one.
they're so cute though! 
cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: RLR's New Rescues! Day Old Rittens*

I'm more pleased with today's media then any other day.Â Oddly enough, it took taking pictures in the bathroom to get the best lighting.

The bubs are doing wonderful! Mama is also doing great. They're getting bigger!

Here are today's videos (good ones!):
One (look at how active they are!)
Two (eepers in a basket!)

And now, the photos:














































Enjoy!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: RLR's New Rescues! Day Old Rittens*

Gonna drag this back up with updated pics & video.

They're 9 days old today.

Video 1, Video 2


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: RLR's New Rescues! Day Old Rittens*

Why is it so much fun to put eepers in containers? I have like 5 trillion photos of babies in teacups, baskets, bowls, etc. It's just so darn cute.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

*Re: RLR's New Rescues! Day Old Rittens*

They are too cut for words....  

:?: Do you hae pics of the mom and dad?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: RLR's New Rescues! Day Old Rittens*

The babies are growing so fast. They've got fur, open eyes, and they are running around like crazy! They're attempting food, and being so cute. They're all shoulder rats, already. :hyper:

I can't remember if I had said so before, but there are 4 girls and 2 boys.

*Boy A*
Beige Hooded

Video





































*Boy B*
Beige Berkshire

Video





































*Girl A*
Fawn Hooded

Video





































*Girl B*
Fawn Berkshire

Video











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























*Girl C*
Fawn Hooded

Video





































*Girl D*
Beige Hooded

Video


----------

